# Ward Basin Rd Blackwater Fishing



## Attack14 (Dec 29, 2013)

Was going over the map looking for areas in milton that i think my boat could handle to go either direction whether it be up or down stream since i dont have any horsepower for it yet just hand power. But has anybody fished the small river slough that runs under ward basin bridge and up into pelican bayou any fish up that far and hows the current? Also there are a few ponds off of pelican rd/putnam rd are these fish worthy or are they private? 

Or are there any other creeks or rivers ponds/lakes with calm current that i can get my boat into and be able to get around with paddles up and down stream that are bass and bream worthy?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

....me again
Fished that one pretty regular many years ago. Was my go to spot for a few years and I really caught a lot of bass there. Saw a guy pull a nine pounder out of there fishing same bank I was many years ago. 
I went about halfway to the bridge from the river speckled trout fishing this winter and it looked pretty much the same with a few more houses. Lily pads used to be all in there but there was none in January, I guess that makes sense. My guess would be it would be well worth a try. There used to be a place to put a boat in on the upper side of ward basin off pelican road but not sure that is still available. Good luck

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Attack14 (Dec 29, 2013)

Awesome sounds great man. are there some good bream back up in there as well, and occoasional red or trout. What color do they seem to like the most


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

They've got the ponds blocked you can't get in them without getting on land then your trespassing


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Try going up Blackwater to Bryant Bridge and float down to Deaton Bridge, depending on how big ur boat is


----------



## Attack14 (Dec 29, 2013)

will check it out on the map, here's the boat. have a 15 pound river anchor with 50ft of braid rope, and just installed a swivel seat in the back. no motor.


----------



## Attack14 (Dec 29, 2013)

Bigdaddy's said:


> Try going up Blackwater to Bryant Bridge and float down to Deaton Bridge, depending on how big ur boat is


If i had two vehicles i would be able to do it but i only have one.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Cool little boat!


----------

